# paper angel



## mysteryscribe (Apr 12, 2006)

paper negative show with antique camera on 3 1/4x 4 1/4 size paper


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2006)

Which camera, Charlie?    This looks great.   :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Apr 12, 2006)

i like this one, the effect works great for the subject matter :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 12, 2006)

It was made with the same camera as the bench.  I have a couple of new cameras (new to me) coming but can't decide what to build.  I have a couple of really nice pieces of wallensak glass 150 mm.  Would make a nice 4x5 lens with a shutter I have coming in an old kodak trasher.  

I just don't know though, I kinda want to build a 5x7 pin hole camera next.  After you see the 'Yes I Can' camera I have ready you might think I should just give up building....

I know I almost cry everytime I look at it.  It's at least one more day from completion.  I know the mystery is killing you guys lol.


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2006)

We have one Polaroid with the Wallensak lens - very nice glass, indeed. :thumbup: I'm trying to remember which one it is, since we haven't played with them in over a year. :blushing:


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2006)

Gosh, I'm lame these days. It's the Rodenstock lens, not the Wallensak I'm remembering.

This is the old baby: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rodenstock Ysarek 127mm/4 element f4.7 lens. Brad's run 4x5 sheet film through it a few times.

I'd hate to let you touch it, Charlie, you'd have it in pieces on the table within minutes, I'm sure.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 12, 2006)

yes the very retro 110 has the WALLY Lens the 110a and the 110b plain old retro have the rodenstock.  I have had both but sold the rodenstock.  I have the wally on a different camera.  I got this glass in a victor lens and shutter.  Nice glass though.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 12, 2006)

I did on the one i had lol... I still have the lens from my 110 wallensak that is the original 110 you have a later version and I tore that one up to.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 12, 2006)

i  have no idea whats up but this is my third attempt to replay.. Yes i had both the roid wallensak and the rodenstock... the rodenstock got a 120 back and sold the wallensak is on a 250 frame with a 120 rollfilm back. 

yes good idea to keep me away from them.


----------

